# 'my' pony and goats



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok he's not a pony and he's not 'mine' lol...... but he is a SWEET boy!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here is a pic I found while looking.....
Got it! I entered it in a photo contest for 4-H....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute goats and pony! Love the flower photo!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...very cute!  Beautiful flower photo too!! :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Kylee and Logan!!!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Your goats and "pony" are adorable! And that flower picture is lovely. Don't you love it when you can capture something like that so well?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks! lol! that 'pony' is 15+ hand Morgan! and I love the flower pic too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice...  :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome........ :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awwww very cute! Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here is Love Bug eating mom's hay, cuz her's wasn't good enough :roll:


----------

